# A Request to All



## PeterZ (Apr 27, 2007)

When I post a reply to someone I often have to wonder if they are operating in the same situation I am. I am in Cordova, TN (Memphis). Here we don't have basements, it's hot in the summer, but can get cold (relatively) in the winter. I have a programmable thermostat, so in the summer my house (and my wine) is at 78F, and in the winter it is at 68F.

It would really help me if I knew where you all are, beyond "United States" or another country. I've found that some problems are related to northern climes, and some to southern. 

If it is not too much to ask, and totally at your own option, would you put your city and sate in your sig?


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2007)

Peter,
Unfortunately, as a princess, I must maintain a senseof secrecy when it comes to my location.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 27, 2007)

What are you afraid that we might all drop by for those meals that you make?


----------



## scotty (Apr 28, 2007)

in central florida I keep just about the same temperatures that you do. i DONT THINK I WILL DO ANY MORE PRIMARY FERMENTATIONS DURINGTHE COLDEST MONTHS. i WILL SWITCH TO CHESE AND SAUSAGE MAKING. wE WILL NEED SOMETHING TO GO WITH THE GALLONS OF WINES MADE DURING THE OTHER MONTHS.
Sorry for caps. Its 4 am and I cant see straight.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 28, 2007)

It is no seceret, Where the Princess lives.
It's in an Enchanted Forrest
Filled with wine making Elves


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 28, 2007)

Ive moved so much im not really sure where I am now.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 28, 2007)

JW! You're in Southern Princess Land!



Wade, if everyone knows where I am then they'll be up here trying to steal the precious sequins off of my tiara!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## BrianD (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm fortunate that I live in Carrollton, TX. The home of www.finevinewines.com and www.woot.com. I could probably walk to FVW in an hour or less.

I like reading the posts on here about the thrill of George's peanuts, professional packing, and the Christmas-like feeling of coming home to find the delivery on your doorstep.

I, on the other hand, can tell you about the thrill of the professional touch of his quality purple shopping bags that he packs the small items in at the counter. Nothing like coming home with a purple bag!

Brian

*Edited by: BrianD *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 28, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> if everyone knew where I am then they'd be up here trying to see the precious sequins off of my tiara!




Wasn't really thinken sequins......... More like dinner!






My first thought on reading this thread is that in todays society and the internet being what it is, some may wish to maintain more privacy. I know that a few here have enough info on me that they gathered over time, if they just had my mothers maiden name, they could do some damage if they were so inclined, which I know they are not.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 28, 2007)

I live near The Enchanted Forrest.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 28, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> JW! You're in Southern Princess Land!
> 
> 
> 
> Wade, if everyone knew where I am then they'd be up here trying to see the precious sequins off of my tiara!






Madame Princess Governor...yeah , you should run for office, hey if we can elect a former "wrestler" you'd win it hands down!


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 28, 2007)

"You may all go to hell...but I will go to Texas." Davy Crockett
The adopted land of the princess.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 28, 2007)

Perhaps a better option would be to let people know they can pm any of the moderators with there location if it is needed to help solve there issues, or send an email to George (or moderator) as I have with questions in the past. Those who have selected to keep there email address private, ummmm Peter



, could create one just for this purpose.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 28, 2007)

Waldo said:


> It is no seceret, Where the Princess lives.
> It's in an Enchanted Forrest
> Filled with wine making Elves


Waldo,
I've had visions of this in my head all day! The enchanted forrest would be green most of the year. Now if only I could get those elves to wash carboys and bottles, too!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 28, 2007)

I AGREE pETERZ
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">bILL


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 29, 2007)

JW, Now why are going and putting thoughts of more power into my head?



At least I wouldn't embarrass the state as much as old Jesse did. And there would be NO pictures of me with a boa! 
Maybe I should consider what Angell said and run for govenor of Texas!


----------



## LeiniePrincess (Apr 29, 2007)

PWP, I thought you have an "elf" who washes bottles and carboys. I've seen it happen.
Now, what am I to do about pictures of you with feather boas?!









*Edited by: LeiniePrincess *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2007)

Snagged PWP! Now we just need a picture of you with someone in a sleeper hold!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice boa.....strange how things just appear on this Forum.....


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 29, 2007)

You know, some animalseat their young...




Well, a good time was had by all that night!*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## paubin (Apr 30, 2007)

Already got ya covered PeterZ


Pete


----------



## rgecaprock (May 1, 2007)

PWP, Great picture.
Z, I think I was the first one to add my location and see if others would too and most have. It really helpsto know what is going on inrelation to where they are in the country or world. It is interesting to see where everyone is and they don't have to be too specific, just an idea. Sometimes I will read a post and wonder wherethat person is.


Ramona


----------



## Randy1 (May 1, 2007)

Hey PeterZ, I updated my info. I don't mind showing my location. Heck, maybe I'll get more visitors if I do!


----------



## Michael Vino (May 1, 2007)

Peter Z, Good idea on multiple levels. I just updated mine.


----------



## otto6183 (May 1, 2007)

I wasn't kidding when I said 'rural Mississippi' but now the secret is out. I added the two closest cities so as to 'pinpoint' the immediate area. By the way, Magnolia is the County Seat of Pike County!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 1, 2007)

How do you like me now....? Now you know my position.... *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## scotty (May 1, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> How do you like me now....? Now you know my position....










HMMMMMMMM


----------

